# Parking near Waterford bus station?



## DrMoriarty (18 Jul 2009)

Hoping some Waterford people can help a "tourist" out here, please?

I have to drive to Waterford next week, meet someone off a bus and give her the key to my car, then hop back on another bus myself a few minutes later, so I need to find parking somewhere near the bus station, give her the exit docket and directions to where the car is parked. Does anywhere fit the bill? Is there a hotel/shopping centre nearby, or a public carpark that's likely not to be full between 5 and 6pm on a Tuesday? She'll have a heavy bag, so I'm trying to save her having to haul it too far...

The City Council website only lists three carparks: 

Bolton Street
Millar's Marsh (Johnstown)
Jenkins' Lane
Jenkins' Lane is obviously the nearest of those to the bus station, but does it tend to get full? 

Thanks in advance for any tips!


----------



## Armada (18 Jul 2009)

Hi, 

Right beside the bus station there is ample car parking. Nearer to the bridge there is a long stay car park with a flat rate which might suit you.(opposite the Bridge Hotel). Otherwise the short stays at €1.90 per hour are all adjacent. This is a very short walk to and from the station.

Car parking runs the whole length of Waterford quays so you will have no difficulty parking.


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 Jul 2009)

Great, that's a relief — thanks!


----------



## Armada (18 Jul 2009)

Forgot to mention but you probably already know.. the bus station is on the Quay.


----------

